
Copilot of Ethiopian Airlines Flight 302 had just 200 hours of flight experience - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/ethiopian-airlines-flight-302-co-pilot-200-flight-hours-2019-3
======
foobarbazetc
200 hours on type is fine.

